# 05+ 6.0L diesel plow prep package fan?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I have two 06 F350 diesels.. one HAS the plow prep package, one im not sure.

The new 06 i just got i will "guess" it does not have the plow prep radiator cooling "special" fan clutch they say thats $85 when you buy the truck new.

My 06 that has the package, ive never heard the cooling fan spin loud, like big garbage mack truck loud when accelerating. Ive heard the new 06 do it a couple times in cooler temps just towing a trailer already.

Yesterday with the boss plow on it driving 55mph, the coolant temp gauge kept creeping up, eventually hit H and it said Engine overheating on the dash. I lowered the plow, hardly came off of H, raised it way up, stayed on H.

Pull over and let it idle, after 30 seconds, still doesnt move off HOT, you hear the fan kick up speed, now its louder and suddenly the coolant gauge comes way down pretty fast into normal zone, after sitting for 60 seconds, the truck is back to norm temps...

Could the fan clutch be broken, worn out or faulty or is this an electronic issue or anything to do with the non-plow prep package fan? Im not going to be able to let anyone else drive it for plowing or towing until i figure it out. No engine lights ever came on though.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

I remember reading this somewhere before.
I did a quick search and found the beginning of the TSB.

"Some 2005-2006 F-Super Duty vehicles, that are NOT equipped with the factory snow plow package, may exhibit an engine overheat condition if a snow plow is installed on the vehicle. The condition typically will occur during normal highway driving. This is due to the snow plow blade disrupting airflow to the engine, causing the cooling fan to stop turning or to spin in reverse."

Hope this helps.
S


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Mebes;735984 said:


> I remember reading this somewhere before.
> I did a quick search and found the beginning of the TSB.
> 
> "Some 2005-2006 F-Super Duty vehicles, that are NOT equipped with the factory snow plow package, may exhibit an engine overheat condition if a snow plow is installed on the vehicle. The condition typically will occur during normal highway driving. This is due to the snow plow blade disrupting airflow to the engine, causing the cooling fan to stop turning or to spin in reverse."
> ...


I don't have the plow prep on a 2004 F250 diesel and I drove 40 miles with the plow up with out a problem I hope this info helps ya


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

I do not have the plow prep in my 2004 F350 6.0 Diesel, and it does not have this problem either.
Since the TSB did not include 2004 something must have changed in 2005.
I know the frame did because I had to find an early 2004 so I could transfer the mount and wiring off my old 2001.
S


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Mebes;736396 said:


> I do not have the plow prep in my 2004 F350 6.0 Diesel, and it does not have this problem either.
> Since the TSB did not include 2004 something must have changed in 2005.
> I know the frame did because I had to find an early 2004 so I could transfer the mount and wiring off my old 2001.
> S


thanks guys.. how would the fan EVER spin in reverse though? i mean as soon as you start a bone cold 6.0L diesel, the fan is spinning while idling slowly, i mean if i stuck a 2x4 in there, the belt would rip the Water pump pulley off or shoot the 2x4 out wouldnt it?

Is there anyway to replace this fan clutch with a model that will work correctly?

I also think puttinga 2.5" lift kit on the front will allow me to have some more room while driving and thus keep the plow a good 2" lower versus the height of blade in front of the radiator.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ttt to the top anyone know?


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;735503 said:


> Pull over and let it idle, after 30 seconds, still doesnt move off HOT, you hear the fan kick up speed, now its louder and suddenly the coolant gauge comes way down pretty fast into normal zone, after sitting for 60 seconds, the truck is back to norm temps...
> .


The electronic fan clutch kicked in ,they do sound loud when they kick in..


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

STEVE F 350;737523 said:


> The electronic fan clutch kicked in ,they do sound loud when they kick in..


good to know so the powerstroke 6.0L have electric or manual clutch fans? i thought it was manual because it spins as soon as you crank the 6 liter over... most cars have electric, and you can tell, small, no belts touch them etc. Maybe i just need a different electric clutch or can the computer be re-programmed with a sct tuner or something to come on much sooner?

The truck was ready to blow a hose or radiator and the fan was still not on that high speed! yikes


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Not sure about the fan being electric on my 04, I think mine is belt driven (I will check tomorrow).
I have seen electric fans spin backwards before.

Even if you have a belt driven fan, it has a clutch that could fail and cause the fan to spin too slow or possibly backwards.

The belt driven fans have a spring on the front of them that responds to heat blowing on them from the radiator, and causes them to spin faster.

If air flow is restricted (or redirected) then the spring would not get hot enough and the fan would not run at full speed.

They are made this way to reduce emissions and help the engine to warm up quicker maintain temperature, and to save fuel.

I would suggest that you look under the hood and see if the fan is directly connected to a belt driven pulley on the motor. (so we can help you diagnose the problem)

Next time it gets hot on the road, pull over and shut down the motor and then restart it.
If you are at a dead stop then the fan should start back up in the correct direction and resume cooling.
Electric fan or not, this would confirm that if the wind is causing your problem.

S


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

The fan has an electroviscis clutch. That means it is a hydraulic clutch that locks up electronically, so it is belt driven but wont lock up until pcm commands it too. If you look there is a big electrical connector on the fan shroud. I am not familiar with the plow package fan, but i can get more info tomorow possibly. All of the 6.0l have this fan clutch set up.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

The fan clutch you need is 4c3z-8a616-sa, you can order that at your ford dealer. I do not know the difference in the fans i can research it but thats the part number for the plow package fan. There is no garauntee this will fix your problem, but you need to get the proper fan in the truck before we can do further diagnostics


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

wewille;737912 said:


> The fan clutch you need is 4c3z-8a616-sa, you can order that at your ford dealer. I do not know the difference in the fans i can research it but thats the part number for the plow package fan. There is no garauntee this will fix your problem, but you need to get the proper fan in the truck before we can do further diagnostics


Great thanks! I will get to a dealer this week to find out about the plow prep clutch part, maybe that will solve it. Ill look under the hood tomorrow and find out what i can. The truck plowed for 7 hours fine and drove a while before getting real hot. Then once it was closer to 40deg out, raining, it started to do this, at 20deg it would still prob be cold enough to not affect it, either way, that fan isnt spinning fast enough to keep it cool like my other 06


----------



## rafa123 (Nov 22, 2008)

hey keep us posted i seem to have the same problem when i drive on the highway i was told that i need the heavy duty fan clutch upgrade installed


----------



## howesyouryard (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't know about you but my 05 gmc 2500 with plow prep runs hot when road running. The plow blocks the rad starving the fan from pulling air. 

Does your truck run hot when plowing? If it is only road running I am not sure you have a problem. 

I have to run the highway with my plow almost scrapping the ground in warmer temps.

I took mine to my mechanic for the same reason and he told me that it is pulling tons of air. He told me that it happens with different trucks depending on the body style and plow set up. 

I am by no means a mechanic but just letting you know about my case.

Hope you find out whats wrong if anything.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Nov 22, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;738812 said:


> I will get to a dealer this week to find out about the plow prep clutch part, maybe that will solve it.


Just wondering what you found out from the dealer. I have a 2007 F350 w/o plow prep that I would like to add a plow to.


----------



## maxslights (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a 2004 F250 6.0L and I have been hearing the fan kick into high-speed. I was driving around at about 7:30 this evening before we had snow and I heard the fan get VERY loud. The coolant temp isn't high at all though. The gauge is reading at normal operating temp half way between H and L which is where it usually is. I was wondering if this is a fan clutch issue and do I need to order the 04 Plow Prep Package and install it. 
Thanks


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Holy crap, I was just going to do a search today in here about this. My 05 6.0L does the same thing. I thought the tranny was going when I first heard it. I was on the thru-way (plow on) and it hit the "H" so I pulled over and it went back to normal and has never done this since. It does make the noise here and there and the temp. gauge is a hair above half way with the plow on, with the plow off it's a couple hairs (LOL) below half way. How did you make out ramair?


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

not 100% on this but the "gauges" on my 04-late i was told by many that they are just idiot lights. they only have 3 positions - cold - normal - hot(i also heard that you don't want it to ever get to the H.)

Add a Scan Gauge II the PCM has the temps in it but is not displaying them well. I know my truck hit EOT 210 on my way home on the hwy after looking at a job(it was 40 degrees out). i got off the hwy and drove back roads and it didn't go much lower then 190 till i got home and let it run to cool itself down. FWIW my gauges never moved.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

You'll need to get the snow plow prep clutch fan installed to solve your issues. I had to do this on my '05 and the problem disappears.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Probably a dumb question, but for those of you having overheating problems, are you running with the plow blade angled or straight? The reason I ask is that running with it angled makes a huge difference in how much air actually gets to the radiator. And of course the upgraded fan clutch makes a big difference too. All of ours have them.


----------



## maxslights (Sep 20, 2011)

I usually drive with it straight because one: three plow hits the ground angled, and two: it covers the left our right headlight when angled. I will be scraping some cash for a new fan clutch and also making a custom airfoil that will go onto the light tower. I hope this for sure solves this issue because I don't want to be replacing a 6_0 oil cooler and all that other work.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Too Stroked;1425893 said:


> Probably a dumb question, but for those of you having overheating problems, are you running with the plow blade angled or straight? The reason I ask is that running with it angled makes a huge difference in how much air actually gets to the radiator. And of course the upgraded fan clutch makes a big difference too. All of ours have them.


Straight, angled, you name it. I had mine maybe 2 inches off the pavement going 25 MPH and could not get it to stay cool or cool off.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Too Stroked;1425893 said:


> Probably a dumb question, but for those of you having overheating problems, are you running with the plow blade angled or straight? The reason I ask is that running with it angled makes a huge difference in how much air actually gets to the radiator. And of course the upgraded fan clutch makes a big difference too. All of ours have them.


Straight usually, but it did it no matter what, usually had a v plow on it most of the time anyway


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

dfd9;1426099 said:


> Straight, angled, you name it. I had mine maybe 2 inches off the pavement going 25 MPH and could not get it to stay cool or cool off.


yeah well it did help lowering it till it was nearly touching the ground... but its a dually with a 2.5" front level kit so 2.5" higher on a stock one and your probably not helping much more than just raising it fully.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

mine i almost always transport angled and never had a problem - granted first season with the truck with very little plow on use. however this time it got hot for me i had it straight b/c on the highway people were cutting me off and almost hitting it - i was just trying to keep it as close to the truck as possible.

gonna look into the sever duty fan clutch


----------



## maxslights (Sep 20, 2011)

I found out the fan clutch is also called the cold weather fan clutch. Same part number as before.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

maxslights;1426366 said:


> I found out the fan clutch is also called the cold weather fan clutch. Same part number as before.


I ordered the fan clutch that was listed a few posts ago and that one is the one you need for "optional equipment package" which includes snow plow prep. I had the parts guy research it again before I took it. I ended up taking it somewhere to have it installed, you need to remove the radiator (some say you dont) but I couldn't get the large nut off holding it to the pulley and it's time for a coolant flush so I figured what the hell. The whole job pays 1.1hrs from Ford.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Brian, 

is it Motorcraft YB3013?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

s. donato;1428262 said:


> Brian,
> 
> is it Motorcraft YB3013?


The box is in the truck at the moment but again, it's the same part number someone posted on the first page of this thread. I just found a site that sells them new for 157.00 (partsgeek.com) I paid 292.00 with my discount, normally they are almost 500 bucks


----------

